# Using a mic with flash



## ScopeDog (Dec 19, 2012)

I am currently writing a flash program that captures video and audio from a webcam.
However, flash cannot find any microphone devices on FreeBSD 9.1R.
(More specifically, Microphone.getMicrophone() in AS3 returns null.)

Skype works well with both video and a mic as an OSS device.
Also, capturing video seems to be OK with flash.
I tried pulseaudio, but it failed (maybe due to my poor knowledge on it).

Does anybody know how to use a mic with flash (or make flash recognize a mic)?

Thank you very much.


----------

